
Amazon Visual Navigator (interactive visualization) - sebutzu
http://amazon.q1000.ro
======
sebutzu
Interactive visualization, multiple semantic zoom levels (categories). Tool
used: meurs.ro/challenger Data source: amazon products (amazon.com). Approx.
2M products, layed out using dynamic tree-maps depending on zoom level. It
provides a proximity-based visual representation of the semantic similarity of
the products (a non-visual property).

